# Kindleboards Global New Year's Eve Party



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Kind of late to start this in a new thread since our Aussie members already popped the cork about four hours ago, but I'm still hoping for an ongoing KB celebration throughout the day! 

Earlier I had thought that it would be fun if we could get at least one member from each time zone along the way to post a close-to-midnight greeting, from Australia all the way around to Hawaii (missing a few unless we have members currently on cruise ships with online access) but I think by now we must be up to...  hmmm...  India and Siberia, or thereabouts.  (Do we have members currently in India?)

Many of you are out celebrating in the real world (or maybe working today), but for all those who are going to be at home to ring in the new, there'll be a Champagne Chat tonight  --  hoping to see a bunch of people there!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll be here...   (Ohio, so nothing fancy)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As I was up pretty early this AM and have a busy day tomorrow, I expect it's only about a 10% chance I'll still be up at midnight tonight. But that shouldn't matter: I'm sure we have plenty of members in the US EST time zone.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

What time are people heading into chat?  I am guessing prior to midnight EST?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I will try to remember and come here and post something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They just showed the Eiffel tower on the news so I'm guessing France is there already. . . .UK can't be far behind. . . .Bermuda?  do I hear Bermuda?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Or Iceland...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Two and a half more hours here on the east coast.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Geesh, couldn't find this thread anywhere!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy New Year from New York


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy 2010 from Virginia!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy new year, peeps!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy New Year From Arkansas!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Happy New Year! May it be peaceful to all.
-Tx


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy New Year (in nine minutes) from New Mexico!

May 2010 knock the socks off 2009!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

*Happy New Year from the Land of Enchantment!!*


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

patinagle said:


> Happy New Year (in nine minutes) from New Mexico!
> 
> May 2010 knock the socks off 2009!


Ditto


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy New Year from Southern CA....it really isn't time, not for another 35 minutes.  But I wish you all the best year ever in 2010.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We know it'll be a big year for you, Neversleeps!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> We know it'll be a big year for you, Neversleeps!


Yep it will. I'm already contracting...so Ella may be here very, very, soon.  I was afraid she wouldn't stay in until 2010. LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ALREADY??


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy New Year from Seattle.  I wish everyone a great 2010!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy 2010 from Southern California!  
May the books continue to be plentiful and enjoyable!  
(And may I find more time to read them!)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't manage to stay up late - but Happy New Year to all my Kindle friends.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I wasn't on-line late last night.  Happy New Year to all my wonderful KB friends around the world.

Chris


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This old lady couldn't stay up late either, but my neighbors did  

Happy New Year and Happy Reading and Happy Health to all my friends on kboards.com


----------



## IgobyLexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!!!

I didn't stay up, but I did wake up when I heard cheers and noise from neighbors....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As expected, by 12:01am Noggin was up on my bed, standing there quivering like the quivering simile of your choice, once again proving what a lousy hunting dog he would make. Fortunately for him, his job description consists mainly of sleeping on the sofa and barking at the mailman.

I'm not sure which sounds scares him more: the neighborhood firecrackers or the big Philadelphia river-front fireworks display just a few miles away. All I know is once they stopped about 10 minutes or so later, we both got a good night's rest.

Oh, and a happy, bah-humbugging New Year to all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor Noggin, I was thinking about him when this neighborhood started getting noisy.  Hope he's feeling fine today, and maybe got an extra doggie treat to make up for last night's stress.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ALREADY??


Yep. My due date isn't until 1/28...but I've been having contractions for about a week. They want to admitt me soon. My csection is scheduled on 1/20 so we will see if she manages to stay in that long. LOL!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

keep us posted!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> keep us posted!


I will. I'm just waiting to be admitted. I go to NST twice a week and my doctor once a week. The last two NST appts they were going to admitt me, but I was finally allowed to go home both times after more monitoring.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's hoping she decides to stay put until the 20th!


----------

